# ipod classic e wifi



## BEN121 (11 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
 complètement largué par la technologie, j'ai acheté un ipod classic 160 giga.
 Je pensais le mettre en wifi dans la voiture, mais je ne trouve pas la wifi sur l'iPod, y en a t-il une.
 cordialement


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2014)

Pas de wifi sur les ipod classic.
Mais tu peux acheter un transmetteur FM qui se branche sur la prise dock, tu règles la fréquence d'émission la où il n'y a pas trop de radio pour éviter les interférences, tu règles ton autoradio sur la même fréquence, et hop.


----------



## BEN121 (12 Février 2014)

Merci Romuald, si ça se trouve facilement alors ok, je vais tester


----------



## Romuald (12 Février 2014)

Je t'ai mis un lien (il y en a d'autres, bien sur). Clique sur 'transmetteur FM' dans mon post précédent


----------



## BEN121 (12 Février 2014)

cool, merci à toi Romuald


----------

